# Short Chrome Fenders for a '59 Corvette



## gtown (Aug 1, 2020)

Do they make shorter chrome fenders with the flared ends for MW bikes?  If so, where?


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 15, 2021)

Something like this?


----------

